# Snow?



## simons1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Has anyone been to the campground at the mouth of the Two Hearted yet this spring? Heading up the 26 and wondered if we will be able to get the campers in? Any help would be great.....


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I would keep watching the weather. 

I would also keep watching the link below.

http://www.michigan-upper-peninsula.com/id103.html


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I drove back to one on Sunday it tested my 4x4 capabilities. I would not want to have been pulling a camper. I would not have made it with a camper.


----------



## osmerus (Sep 18, 2008)

You should be fine by then. I would be surprised if you couldn't get back there. Usually around the second or third weekend of April your good. This year however might test that assumption.

another good link:

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/inde...h=4&day=8&units=e&region=Northern_Great_Lakes


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

The county will start opening up the back roads to campgrounds with a plow when they feel the snow is done. You wont have to rely on snow melt to get there. The site may be a different story. A unplowed road in 1996 similar winter to this year, by me. Still had a foot of crystallized ice/snow on May 15. On average were about 5 degrees cooler during the day


----------



## simons1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for all of the info, lets just hope for some warmer weather. Has anyone been fishing on the big lake yet this year?


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

I was at my cabin 10 miles south of there today and there is still nearly 2' of snowcover!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## simons1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the information, any rain up your way yet?


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

simons1 said:


> Thanks for the information, any rain up your way yet?


Watch the forecast. They're calling for another foot of snow. It may be more with lake enhancement.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

From Lake Superior Provincial Park 100 miles north of Sault Ste. Marie. Snow on the ground 54.5" this is as of 4/10/13. This is the most snow on the ground for this time of the year ever recorded by the park. 

Lets hope this water will fill the lakes. The water is extremely low right now.


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

Heading up to my cabin tonight, I'll let you know how much is left.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

dafalls said:


> Heading up to my cabin tonight, I'll let you know how much is left.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 I wish I could get to my cabin its in Baraga,probably cant even see it.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Should be good. There's about. 1 foot base left in munising area.


----------



## UP POWER (Jan 17, 2007)

As of Thursday the road is still not open. The county road commission has been unable to open roads yet. The couple roads that they have gotten through are really just one lane. There is nowhere to put the snow. I am hearing 2.5 feet of snow in most places from the drivers that are attempting this project. I cannot imagine that you will be able to camp. Even if the get in to the mouth, they aren't going to be cleaning out camp sites. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## osmerus (Sep 18, 2008)

Ahhh, that's a bummer. Was hoping they would get to it this week. My vehicle has 4 wheel drive but not the clearance for 2.5 feet of wet heavy snow. Gona keep the tire chains and snow shovel in the car for my spring outings this year. On the upside it looks like we will get some good snow melt from Monday through the rest of the week. 

Thanks for the info UP Power, saves me having to drive out there. When it does get plowed out a heads up would be great.


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

My snowstick is still showing a solid 2' of wet snow! 17 miles north of Newberry!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow. Crazy Spring We have had. We are heading to the UP on may 8th. Hoping to hit the Two hearted and then head West to the Huron, Ontangnogon(?) and a couple smaller streams. Keep the updates on snow depth coming.

have only been up there once in May.. That was in 03' I think. Still had some snow in the pines long the Two Hearted, but nothing like this year. Crazy weather.


----------



## UP POWER (Jan 17, 2007)

The road to the mouth is open. I have no idea about the campground. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm heading up 5/1 - 5/5 to Deer Park Lodge to fish the 2H. Anyone know the status of the ice by the mouth on the Lake? Wondering if they will have the nets in yet.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

10 degrees on Saturday am it rained and froze quick like Friday night. It was a long 20 mph drive the first 5 miles going fishing on Sat am. It never got above 20 degrees so I cut fishing short. No steelhead to report.....too cold...there will be better days.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm heading up tomorrow. Going to fish a bunch of unmentionables. I know the water is high but by then it should clear up enough to fish. Just need to update my tactics a bit.


----------



## Noodles77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Can anyone give me some reports as to the conditions of the rivers. We are coming up in a week and a half and I'd like to try and rig up before I head that way. I'm not looking for any specific information on whereabouts to fish but I would like to know if I can launch kayaks at the Reed and Green bridge. And is there anyone local that car spots as I know that the Lodge is no longer there. If there is a local that would like to do a quick spot we would make it worth their time. Is the mouth still iced up and are the fish pushing up the river in any numbers yet. With the fire last year is there many trees in the river yet or has it been cleared for safe watercraft travel? Any information would be greatly appreciated and if you're up that weekend and see three guys in kayaks be sure to give a shout and we will be glad to share our report. 
Thanks-Noodles


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Noodles, I'll have to ask around about if it's plowed to Reed and Green. I know they plowed to the mouth. Trees from the fire were not a problem for canoeing/kayaking.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I can say this. I was at the mouth of the Taquamenon yesterday and it is high and ice free. All the rivers are high. We tried to get to a cabin by shelldrake but road was snowcovered and deep in spots. I have 4 wheel drive and I feel I could have made it in but, walked the rest of the way because I didnt want to take the chance of getting stuck by myself. You can still run a snowmoible down the trails but, snow is going fast.


----------



## osmerus (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks U.P Power for the heads up. Called the County Garage this past weekend and politely asked if any of the roads were open to the Two Hearted and I was told no, followed by a fast hang up. Thanks guys! 
Guess they were tired of getting the same phone calls as mine. A simple yes would have been enough.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I just got back from my trip in Munising area. I couldn't have timed it worse. All the rivers and creeks are raging higher than I've ever seen and they're still going up. I had about a foot of snow in the woods and now it's down to almost nothing. This was in a 3 day period of time. 

My only option was surf fishing. We had one bite the entire time. I guess it was better than being at work. The best part was stopping by King's fish market on the way home to buy some smelt!

Also, on Lake Superior tribs I've not heard of anything being caught except a small coho or whitefish. I talked to at least 10 different people and not one had a single good thing to say. The folks we talked to were fishing from Marquette all the way to GM. This goes down in history as the most hours logged for no fish. Worst trip ever. Not trying to be negative just giving you info. I'd wait at least another week.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Took a drive after dinner last night to see if Reed and Green was accessible and it is. There were a bunch of guys camping there. The river is high and fast! The water is so high I don't think a canoe would fit under the bridge going over the road. The campground sign for canoeists is 15' out into the water. Didn't talk to anyone there about fishing but we did talk to a guy at High Bridge and his group hadn't fished because the water was too high/fast. We did not go to the mouth.


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

Nork said:


> Took a drive after dinner last night to see if Reed and Green was accessible and it is. There were a bunch of guys camping there. The river is high and fast! The water is so high I don't think a canoe would fit under the bridge going over the road. The campground sign for canoeists is 15' out into the water. Didn't talk to anyone there about fishing but we did talk to a guy at High Bridge and his group hadn't fished because the water was too high/fast. We did not go to the mouth.


Thanks for the report Nork.

Is the snow gone from the woods completely?

Thanks.


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

Also, will a car make it to the mouth of the two hearted?


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes. Just got back

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Took another drive to check out conditions and there are two tracks with snow still. If they are off the beaten track and they have a lot trees around, there are spots that will be very difficult to get through. There's still snow in the woods, but not too much. We're losing it quickly. I would think that you should be able to get around anywhere this weekend. But take a shovel along because I'm sure someone will get stuck somewhere and come on here and rip me a new one! Here's my disclaimer: go with another vehicle and take a tow rope


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

A very good friend of mine just got back from a trout fishing trip not too far northwest of you Nork. He brought me a 15 1/2" brookie he caught for me to stuff. It was in a cooler *"packed with UP snow!!"* He said there was still plenty of snow in the woods, but like you said....."going fast."


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

DFJISH said:


> A very good friend of mine just got back from a trout fishing trip not too far northwest of you Nork. He brought me a 15 1/2" brookie he caught for me to stuff. It was in a cooler *"packed with UP snow!!"* He said there was still plenty of snow in the woods, but like you said....."going fast."


Post a picture of the finished product when you're done, DFJISH. Yup, gonna have to start buying ice pretty soon to keep the beer cold.


----------



## Noodles77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Heading up on Thursday to fish the Two Hearted but just got a report that the river may not be fishable due to it being over its banks. Can anyone either confirm or deny those reports for me as we will need to make alternate plans for the weekend. Also can anyone tell me how the snowmelt is affecting the smaller streams in the area. 
Thanks-Noodles


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

The Two Heart is super high. Last Thursday, you could not get a kayak under the bridge at Reed and Green campground because the water was so high. I would think fishing it this weekend will be very difficult still. The guys I know who have fished it are only doing it because they have cabin fever.

Noodles, same thing with the smaller streams, they are high.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Are any UP rivers at normal flow? Are they coming down? Any decent trout fishing yet?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

I stayed at Deer Park Lodge 5/1-5/6. The river was not fishable at any of my normal places from High Bridge down. It was flowing like I had never seen before. 

The only "fishing" we were able to do was at the mouth, which was unsuccessful despite using every method I had ever learned ie. hardware, floats, surf etc. Still a fun trip.

I am guessing it has dropped a little, but the areas higher up need a lot more than "a little" to safely fish.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Not related too much but can see conditions up by the shoreline short vid https://www.facebook.com/pages/Paradise-Area-Night-Riders/192336687458709


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Jekart said:


> I stayed at Deer Park Lodge 5/1-5/6. The river was not fishable at any of my normal places from High Bridge down. It was flowing like I had never seen before.
> 
> The only "fishing" we were able to do was at the mouth, which was unsuccessful despite using every method I had ever learned ie. hardware, floats, surf etc. Still a fun trip.
> 
> ...


I think it's still too cold for the fish to even start moving in. They may now a little but there should still have been action on the surf. The same with us the week before. Not a bite at the mouths on Superior. I have a feeling when I make it up around the 6th of June that there will be some serious action.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm sitting here watching the snow come down. I thought it was May?


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Over an inch yesterday and it is still coming down. Those poor nesting grouse and turkeys! FM


----------



## Noodles77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Fished the Two Hearted on Friday, 5/10. The river at the mouth was a touch high but we did see some fish caught. We talked to a camper that told us that the river had dropped at least 3 inches from the night before so she is coming down and fast. Also got reports while at the campground that limits were being caught further up river. The report must have been correct because the river was loaded with fisherman and we saw a guy carrying a bag of loose eggs so there must be fish on beds. Although we did not hook up with any our group saw a few fish showing themselves in the water. Drove over by the High Bridge area and the river looked to be higher and moving more swiftly by we didnt get out of the vehicle to look closer. Looks as if the fishing is only going to get better but there are fish to be caught as we speak. Hope this helps and good luck. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

Fished the 7th,8th & 9th in the vicinity of Reed/green. Lots of folks. The #### hole was pretty much "combat Fishing". Saw a few caught there, but most of the locals said it was a slow year so far. 

Overall, A good trip. Just a little disappointed in the number of people fishing. Didn't expect that many.


----------

